# KA24DE in a B14?



## Tycar (Dec 13, 2005)

anyone know if it can be done, and if it can, can it be mated to the GA16DE tranny? I'm talking specificly about the altima version of the ka24, being that it is already FWD or if the trannies cannot be mated, how about the rest of the car with the ka24 and it's tranny? am i gonna have problems with electronics or what? things not gonna line up? anyone ever tried this before?


----------



## avs0730 (May 12, 2006)

i dont think a ga16 is going to bolt up to a ka24 it dont pay to put it in is going to be cheaper to get a sr20det swap and put it in or sr20ve swap


----------



## EJD001 (Apr 18, 2006)

the KA24 came out of the Nissan TR-x ( in australia) but i think they have a SR20 gear box behind them....


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

i think that you would be much happier with an sr20 swap, if you insist on doing a swap, cheaper and more power gains


----------



## Navi00 (Sep 29, 2005)

It would line up, but you don't wanna KA in there. Just do an SR20 Swap, you could find one at a resonable price and you would spend more money in the long run.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Don't be shy, go for the QR25DE madness.


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

From what I've heard, ka won't go with ga. These guys are right, do an sr20 swap. It's much easier, been done before, there are many more parts available, and I've heard of guys pulling upwards of 350-400hp. Of course, those numbers aren't from street-legal cars. You might be able to put a ka in, but I don't really think it's worth the time, effort and money to realize it probably won't work.


----------



## brady_bushby (Jul 31, 2008)

the only thing that will work with the ga16 tranny is tha ga16 and ga15 i think


----------



## bgsentra (Jun 23, 2006)

can anyone say old post... haha


----------



## brady_bushby (Jul 31, 2008)

yeah i kno, im new and i still thought id throw in my 2 cents lol, and so that people in the future can read it and understand too lol


----------



## Recian (Sep 30, 2008)

even if the GA trans would bolt to a KA, that engine is a torque engine since it was designed for trucks. the KA would destroy that little transmission but some came with SR20s so go with that it'd be ezier, just as powerful and less headaches


----------

